# Let's post random videos.



## kentuckiense (Apr 18, 2007)

Warning: the language may offend _some_.

Will Ferrell vs. his landlord

http://sjl.funnyordie.com//v1/view_video.php?viewkey=3efbc24c7d2583be6925


----------



## Heather (Apr 18, 2007)

Let's post random links to videos that don't work. oke:

Server's down Zach.


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 18, 2007)

Heather said:


> Let's post random links to videos that don't work. oke:
> 
> Server's down Zach.



Works for me! Must be your Apple.


----------



## Heather (Apr 18, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> Works for me! Must be your Apple.



Nah, their server's just overloaded cause of trouble makers like you. 
Worked for me here: 
http://sjl.funnyordie.com/v1/

(but didn't just then when I went to test it. I think they're just busy.)


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 19, 2007)

I liked this thread the first time it was posted...

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3257


----------



## Heather (Apr 19, 2007)

Not random, I like this one. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=WofFb_eOxxA

Be sure to watch the whole way through.


----------



## the jive turkey (Apr 19, 2007)

Here's one I like
violent rap battle beware
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DidRg5haAIU


----------



## Heather (Apr 20, 2007)

the jive turkey said:


> Here's one I like
> violent rap battle beware
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DidRg5haAIU




Hahaha! Cat's are so...um...predictable? personal? What's the word I'm looking for....?


----------



## Marco (May 6, 2007)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/557253/super_7_and_5_years_old_chinese_dancer/


----------



## Heather (May 6, 2007)

A cat in a fishbowl. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Dna0oWu_EU&mode=related&search=


----------



## the jive turkey (May 7, 2007)

^ they need a video getting it out!

if you got a lot of time at work check this out
silent library
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcofZqccSQA


----------



## SlipperFan (May 8, 2007)

And just to stir things up a bit:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MB05ujOBCJk


----------



## bwester (May 8, 2007)

all the videos I have are dirty ones.....


----------



## Marco (May 8, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyplIC9Nb3E

dirty enough to be pg


----------



## Heather (May 8, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> And just to stir things up a bit:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MB05ujOBCJk



You lost me at Bill Gates....oke:


----------



## the jive turkey (May 9, 2007)

Marco said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyplIC9Nb3E
> 
> dirty enough to be pg


not safe for work..um..post more!


----------



## kentuckiense (May 9, 2007)

git down 01
http://youtube.com/watch?v=mjUUp8pVZH0

02-05 should show up in the related movies column. I think number 2 is my favorite. May not be safe for work due to music.


----------



## the jive turkey (May 9, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> git down 01
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=mjUUp8pVZH0


yeah!!old people with moves!!

another dancing video it's been around for a while
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gx-NLPH8JeM


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2007)

Heather said:


> You lost me at Bill Gates....oke:


Actually, my estimation of him went up a notch when I saw that video...


----------



## Jason Fischer (May 12, 2007)

http://www.orchidweb.com/repotvid.aspx

You are all going to LOVE this video.

The next video I'm putting up is where to cut a phalaenopsis spike (as we get calls and emails about this every week!).


----------



## Heather (May 12, 2007)

Honestly, Jason, that is an excellent demonstration, and would have very much benefited me when I was a new grower. Nice job!


----------



## practicallyostensible (May 12, 2007)

Jason Fischer said:


> http://www.orchidweb.com/repotvid.aspx
> 
> You are all going to LOVE this video.



Look at you with the nice new web site and instructional videos. Kudos! 

No really though, where did you pick up the purple latex gloves. oke:


----------



## PHRAG (May 12, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzgUCbtUXzM&eurl=

If I had the power of the dark side, people with no cell phone manners would get this treatment.


----------



## Heather (May 12, 2007)

Indeed.


And don't pull out in front of me because you are big either


It is NOT impressive.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 13, 2007)

Jason Fischer said:


> http://www.orchidweb.com/repotvid.aspx
> 
> You are all going to LOVE this video.
> 
> The next video I'm putting up is where to cut a phalaenopsis spike (as we get calls and emails about this every week!).


Good idea, Jason.

I love the orchid gloves!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 13, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzgUCbtUXzM&eurl=
> 
> If I had the power of the dark side, people with no cell phone manners would get this treatment.


I love it!!!


----------



## Marco (May 18, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWrlPJHe_zY


----------



## Marco (May 31, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dcmDscwEcI


----------



## Heather (May 31, 2007)

Dude, marco. That was f'ing hilARious!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 4, 2007)

Awesome horse stunt from a Bollywood movie:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=53TuBgXyG0I


----------



## the jive turkey (Jun 5, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> Awesome horse stunt from a Bollywood movie:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=53TuBgXyG0I


simply amazing.


----------



## Marco (Jun 6, 2007)

heres a link to a video of the pollination of what looks like Angraecum sesquipedale posted by a member on OB

http://www.orchidboard.com/community/scientific-matters/4223-hawk-moth-pollination-video-found.html


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 6, 2007)

I remember watching that on TV -- yes, that's exactly what it is. Most impressive!


----------



## the jive turkey (Jun 22, 2007)

this could go in the Hobbies and Critters section

smart cheetah
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzvC93itdyY


----------



## Marco (Jun 29, 2007)

http://www.break.com/index/new-japanese-baseball-pitch.html


----------



## the jive turkey (Jul 17, 2007)

Javelin throwing accident 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhT30Ov41_s


----------



## Marco (Jul 17, 2007)

another bollywood deal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zfWhZ8_-JM


----------



## the jive turkey (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh that's little superstar!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Superstar

Little Superstar RETURNS!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkFXPOzuNBY


----------



## Marco (Jul 21, 2007)

Thomas - thanks for the link that little dude is awesome!

Filipino inmates doing the thriller......looks like all the inmates are in on it....it actually came out pretty good....oh check out the cross dresser lol...prison guards were probably really bored

http://www.totallycrap.com/comments/prison_thriller/


----------



## the jive turkey (Aug 31, 2007)

BUMP!

Man Vs. Beast Takeru "Tsunami" Kobayashi Vs. Oso Kodiak
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLzWJgMxQWA


----------



## Heather (Sep 2, 2007)

That's hilarious.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 4, 2007)

Ok, check these out...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4lm5Y_n7hw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_JMC26hY88 (I like the last one)

:rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Sep 4, 2007)

OMG - this one is posessed! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tRWRSfcDuQ&NR=1

Earlier in this thread there's the cat that is fascinated by flusing the toilet over and over again, did you see that one?


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 4, 2007)

I think that its talking device is broken!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 4, 2007)

I think this is the new methode for cat massaging... !!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkAM_31SU0U


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 4, 2007)

I think I think a lot...


----------



## Heather (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh my! That last one was pretty amazing. I have someone good to send it to, but if I sent it to him where he is visiting now, he might be flogged. Best refrain.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Oct 23, 2007)

Just a pretty piece. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5pm-UopPR4


----------



## Mark (Nov 8, 2007)

When you are in need a thousand hands will come to your aid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24SoPihLdq4


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YRnNG8PnyM


----------



## Heather (Jan 11, 2008)

Another funny dog video:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0sUL0KCIc48


----------



## practicallyostensible (Feb 5, 2008)

Made my day.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkqqMPPg2VI
and just in case you missed it the first time 'round....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1Y73sPHKxw


----------



## Heather (Feb 5, 2008)

The "Lost" Lemur is pretty funny.

The "Dramatic Chipmunk" is a prairie dog...


----------



## swamprad (Feb 5, 2008)

This is my alltime favorite youtube video -- it never fails to crack me up:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPDl2g8Upvk


----------



## kentuckiense (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm not afraid of heights, but this video makes me want to pass out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BbUhlIEZEY


----------



## Heather (Feb 5, 2008)

kentuckiense said:


> I'm not afraid of heights, but this video makes me want to pass out:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BbUhlIEZEY



That's cause you're a skinny young kid, Zach.  

I am afraid of heights and that actually didn't bother me but I could barely walk up a set of stairs in an open (you know, where you can see through the stairs to the bottom floors?) arena a couple weeks ago. Complete panic attack. Ridiculous!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 7, 2008)

Think you have seen great productions of Superman or Spiderman...???? You have no idea... Check this out!!!!! You will be amazed by the special effects!!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=qHv61Sm39ug&feature=related


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 7, 2008)

http://www.storyofstuff.com/ 

Heads up. It’s twenty minutes long and you may get this feeling you’re being lectured, but it’s very much worth both watching and absorbing. (Pretend you’re a little kid again sitting wide-eyed in front of School House Rock between Looney Tunes episodes!)


----------



## Heather (Feb 10, 2008)

Ah, Robin, you are of my generation! I miss both School House Rock AND old Looney Tunes episodes!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 10, 2008)

I’m only missing the 5th Golden Collection because things have been especially rough as of late. I still tend to recreate "the olden days" on Saturday morning, minus Batman because that is a very fine cartoon. Don’t worry, the rest of my time is spent maturely bludgeoning myself with self-hate and working towards a “career” 7 days a week that most likely won’t pay off till 200 years after my death if I continue to approach it with any semblance of integrity.


----------



## biothanasis (May 13, 2009)

OK!!! YOU have to see this!!!! The keyboard player is out of this world!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbPDKHXWlLQ&feature=fvst


----------



## biothanasis (May 16, 2009)

THis is fun!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fVDGu82FeQ


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 16, 2009)

Here is my 15 year old brother & his friend proving that adolescent males are indeed disposable. 
...he's the one in the blue suit, but I can't say I'm proud. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFfLRD1pDJ0


----------



## biothanasis (May 17, 2009)

LOL!!!! Hope things get better!!!  Are u the one shooting the video???


----------

